# فرصة لإستغلال ... جائزة مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة للترجمة



## مهاجر (2 نوفمبر 2006)

العاهل السعودي يوافق على إنشاء جائزة عالمية للترجمة 

مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز 

الرياض/ صدرت موافقة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الرئيس الأعلى لمجلس إدارة مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة بالرياض على إنشاء جائزة عالمية للترجمة عن الثقافات العالمية من العربية واليها تحت مسمى "جائزة مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة للترجمة".

وأعلن المستشار بالديوان الملكي المشرف العام على مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة فيصل معمر، مؤكدا أن هذه الجائزة تأتى تكريما من خادم الحرمين الشريفين للباحثين والعلماء والمترجمين في مختلف أنحاء العالم وفى إطار رعايته للجهود العلمية والفكرية التي تسهم في تنوير مسيرة التطور والبناء التي تصبو إليها بلادنا دائما وتنشده الإنسانية.

وبين أن هذه الجائزة تهدف بالأساس إلى تنشيط حركة الترجمة والتأليف الفعال المثمر الذي يوطد للعلاقات الحضارية والإنسانية بين الثقافات والشعوب كما تسعى لتأصيل الوعي المعرفي بالآخر في عصر الاتصال والفضاءات المفتوحة وهى تندرج في إطار المشاريع الفكرية والعلمية الكبيرة التي تنهض بها مكتبة الملك عبد العزيز العامة.

وعد هذه الجائزة مشروعا معرفيا يهدف إلى إثراء المكتبة السعودية والعربية بمختلف صنوف الفكر والمعرفة والآداب والعلوم الإنسانية عبر ترجمة فلذات الكتب والإصدارات الجديدة من مختلف اللغات والثقافات بحيث تتم الترجمة من العربي إلى لغات العالم وبالعكس وتحفيز الباحثين والمؤلفين والمستشرقين على القيام بهذا الجهد في نقل مختلف المعارف العالمية خاصة وان المكتبة تسعى من خلال أنشطتها المختلفة إلى تجسير العلاقة الإنسانية والى بيان الصورة الحضارية التي تحياها المملكة في مختلف جوانب الحياة والتأكيد على أن التعايش والتفاعل الثقافي بين الشعوب هو من أهم المرتكزات التي تزيد من قيم التعاون والتواصل في عالم اليوم.








أصل الموضوع على هذا الرابط:

http://news.naseej.com/Detail.asp?InSectionID=2174&InNewsItemID=203301


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 مايو 2007)

ارجو ان تكون بلادي راعيه لهذا الاشياء ؟؟؟ ولكن الامكانيات محدوده ؟؟؟

طبعا هذا المسابقه سوف تكون فقط لي ذو الخبره الجباره 
والذي لديهم عقول جباره


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (1 يونيو 2007)

والله حاجه كويسة وجميلة وياريت يحدث ذالك في كل الدول العربية


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (1 يونيو 2007)

والله شكرا علي الاخر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

